# Extremely RARE ! Astroblepus grixalvii



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Astroblepids are rarities in the trade. Known from Central and Eastern Cordillera. Found in Popayan, southwest Colombia. Its range and abundance have declined greatly in recent years. Was once considered a sub-family of the Loricariidae as they do posses sucker mouths, but lack the body armour. Have been known to climb the faces of waterfalls in their native habitat.


----------

